# Swearing an oath for a Brithish citizen



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

I need to swear an oath and get it witnessed for divorce papers. It needs to be witnessed by an official acceptable to British courts. Can anyone give me any ideas as to who can do it in Dubai and how much it costs.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

bigbaddom said:


> I need to swear an oath and get it witnessed for divorce papers. It needs to be witnessed by an official acceptable to British courts. Can anyone give me any ideas as to who can do it in Dubai and how much it costs.


You need a British qualified solicitor. Try calling around a few law firms.


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

bigbaddom said:


> I need to swear an oath and get it witnessed for divorce papers. It needs to be witnessed by an official acceptable to British courts. Can anyone give me any ideas as to who can do it in Dubai and how much it costs.


Don't the embassy staff do it?


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes just worked that out. Need a tenancy contract now or a utility bill to prove I live here I suppose. I have neither of those. Maybe a bank statement will do but it has to be an original.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

They will do it for you at The British Embassy. No need to make an appointment. Just make sure you take photo id with you (like your passport) or they won't let you in.


----------

